# 2 new flavours Launching soon :



## Paulie (28/9/20)

Something yummy is coming soon 

Paulies Cappuccino and Custard Sago Pudding

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/9/20)

Coffee for @Hooked and a pudding for me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (28/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Coffee for @Hooked and a pudding for me!



Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/20)

Ooh, @Paulie !!

this is super to see

can’t wait to try the cappuccino !!
Yeah baby

loved the coffee cake so am looking forward to this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (29/9/20)

OHHHH MY HAT! My fav dessert coming in vape form.. super amped. 

I buy one of those big tubs of sago pudding at woolies and chow it stukkend by myself in minutes.. just add a bit of cinnamon sugar and you ready to rock and roll.. HAHAH

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paulie (30/9/20)

KarlDP said:


> OHHHH MY HAT! My fav dessert coming in vape form.. super amped.
> 
> I buy one of those big tubs of sago pudding at woolies and chow it stukkend by myself in minutes.. just add a bit of cinnamon sugar and you ready to rock and roll.. HAHAH


i love those!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Wimmas (31/10/20)

Bought the cappuccino 120ml today. On my first tank and it is delightful!

Will definitely purchase again! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------

